# Mike's CDs and the subconscious



## masterplan (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm on day 58 now and I've finally started to see some rewards, I think. But the crazy thing is that I didn't notice.Over the past week or so I've got on buses, I've been in the car, I've got a coach to London and back, been on the tube, taken taxis in London, met a load of new people. These are things I hadn't done in nearly a year. And throughout almost all of it I'd practically forgotten I even had IBS, even though the symptoms haven't really gone away. I put this down to Mike's work on the subconscious mind. I admit, I was HUGELY sceptical about this. I appreciated that changes could be made at a conscious level and believed in that. But the only way I can explain the sudden disappearance of my worries is that the CDs have really got beneath that and changed things inside my head. I'm trying not to get carried away here, but it really is a long time since I've just walked around somewhere strange and not worried.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Masterplan - This is great news, and I am going to share it with Mike - he will be so delighted to know this.And what you describe is exactly what the program does - one day you just sort of dimly realize that you aren't having the same issues as before - the progress sneaks up on you and is quite subtle sometimes. Sometimes for some people, the progress backs up a little, and symptoms return briefly and then it regroups and you are even better, but this doesnt happen to everyone, just some, but it is worth knowing that this is a possible normal event and not to worry - Many folks don't realize how badly they were feeling when they first started until they look at their initial ratings or diaries. I was very skeptical myself, back in 2000 when I first did the program - I am so happy for you. I just received an email from a person who is free of her IBS and travel worries and I will post that as well.This is GREAT news! Thank you for sharing your progress with the IBS Audio Program 100 and helping and encouraging others who are suffering by doing so!


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Marilyn, love the verse at the bottom of your post!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Masterplan, very happy things are working out for you and to share support.The repititon part of HT is how it works to change subconcious thoughts. I too found it worked gradually and I didn't really notice the changes until things changed on some of the symptoms. They just slowly started getting less troublesome and some vanished completely. I did notice pain gettting better pretty quickly really, but other symptoms just got better. I am glad to hear your doing well.







The changes can help the communication both physically and mentally between your "gut brain and brain." One reason why HT can work on global symptoms, where as some treatments only target one or two symptoms.


----------

